# Oman.......... country's history etched in the



## Buraimi999 (Oct 7, 2009)

Market Mitrh one of the oldest traditional markets in the Sultanate of Oman 


And there are a lot of traditional crafts, jewelry and traditional industries Oman




































































































.............


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics as well; what is the name of the district of Muscat city in below photo?


>


2nd: do you have pics from Muscat city, including that district?


----------



## Buraimi999 (Oct 7, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice pics as well; what is the name of the district of Muscat city in below photo?
> 
> 2nd: do you have pics from Muscat city, including that district?





This commercial district in Muscat 


Muscat, one of the most rich capitals in the world and there are more than 40 bridge like this picture and several main streets cost the state treasury Balumblyart of dollars each year 

In all the simplicity of the Sultanate of Oman Muscat, is a neighbor of Dubai and the UAE and the people in the two countries is one people divided by political boundaries with only


And do not forget that Oman is one of the Mndomp Gulf Arab states and consists of the UAE and Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Bahrain, Kuwait, Oman, and all Gul had large amounts of oil and gas 


But this does not make all the Omani people rich, but that there is a segment of the poor and this is found in most countries of the world


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

so nice!


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice pics as well; what is the name of the district of Muscat city in below photo?
> 
> 2nd: do you have pics from Muscat city, including that district?


That is called Ruwi. It's the CBD of Muscat.


----------



## Buraimi999 (Oct 7, 2009)

It is these new images from the Sultanate of Oman


----------



## Buraimi999 (Oct 7, 2009)

....................


----------



## Buraimi999 (Oct 7, 2009)

Forgive me that some of the pictures were not quality, because these places are virgin territory and wonderful did not touch the hands of humans


----------



## Buraimi999 (Oct 7, 2009)

........


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow, very beautiful! Muscat love the mountains and the city
Buraimi999 you are from Oman?


----------



## Buraimi999 (Oct 7, 2009)

Rekarte said:


> Wow, very beautiful! Muscat love the mountains and the city
> Buraimi999 you are from Oman?



Yes



I'm from the Buraimi


----------



## Chevre (Oct 1, 2009)

One of the most beautiful countries in the world! Certainly the most beautiful and most interesting country of all of the Arab countries. I hope I can visit some day. Thans for the pictures!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice photos from Muscat once again


----------



## Buraimi999 (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you very much for writing in an objective


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome


----------



## Buraimi999 (Oct 7, 2009)

>>>>


----------



## Buraimi999 (Oct 7, 2009)

>>>>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The landscapes of Oman are totally great, awesome (includes Muscat of course)


----------



## Buraimi999 (Oct 7, 2009)

................


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

mashallah, what a beautiful country, i wish my country Yemen can be like this some day. Oman is such a peaceful country, if you want peace and isolation in your vacation, Oman is the place to be


----------



## Buraimi999 (Oct 7, 2009)

.............


----------



## Buraimi999 (Oct 7, 2009)

.....................


----------



## Buraimi999 (Oct 7, 2009)

..........


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful photos also from Muscat and from the landscapes of Oman in above photos


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

great pictures, Oman is very nice


----------



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)

beautiful country.



------------------------------------------------
God love all


----------

